

Dear Elsevier Employees, With Love, From FakeElsevier. - urbanjunkie
http://fakeelsevier.wordpress.com/2012/02/19/dear-elsevier-employees-with-love-from-fakeelsevier/

======
DanBC
Wait, is there going to be a FakeFakeMedicalJournal from fake elsevier?

(<http://classic.the-scientist.com/blog/display/55679/>)

This could get a bit too meta for me to follow.

